# Youth fair yesterday!! Question!!!!



## jcarr492 (May 3, 2011)

The kids showed their 4h goats at fair yesterday. It was a rough goat project this year. Kids didn't put their all into this project and its been one thing after another with these goats. They were free from my brother so monetary loss is minimal. My 9yr old son placed 7th in lightweight and 16yr old place 7th in middle weight. Not too bad right? But those were last place in both categories. There were only 21 goats yesterday with 7 in each. 16yr old even got called back for showmanship. But leaving last night, everyone was on the sale list except my 16 yr old. Can someone explain how or what process they use to cut one from the whole? There were 38 fryers and the last got cut. But how does that work with three last place goats in each category? I was reading the rules last night and it states they sell 180 livestock/animals, and there is a formula they use to cut animals. Just se ms weird that they'll sell 20 but not 21, but last year they sold 33 and year before 22. Kids have made sale previous years coming in 4th and 5th, but they've never been last so was wondering how they choose out of three last place goats, one from light, middle, and heavy and cut one? Cause honestly I would have cut my 9 yr old as his goat is nothing like the other two and he didn't show well being his first year.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds strange. Did they give the formula that they use? I would think they should state what it is if they are cutting animals by it.


----------



## jcarr492 (May 3, 2011)

Yes, here is what I copied and pasted from our fair rules page. Got a call from the chairman of the goat committee today letting us no she'll be a no sale. But he said she may recieve something monetary from our Youth Builders Account. That money left over after buying some of the youths animals that don't receive bidders is used to give the kids a little something that end up showing and placing, but getting cut to sale because of the 180 sell rule. So that will be nice, at least she may not be empty handed. here is what I found:

15. MARKET YOUTH AUCTION: 
October 11, 2014 
A. Sales in the Youth Auction will be limited to 180 entries of Youth Livestock and Poultry 
exhibitors that were determined to be eligible in the judging competition. After all 
animals are weighed and sifted, the auction committee will calculate the number of entries 
in each division left in the show. The Steer Division will be guaranteed 15 entries in the 
sale and each of the other Divisions will be guaranteed 10 entries in the sale. Once 
weighing and sifting in all Divisions is complete, the following formula will be followed 
to equalize the distribution of sale items among the divisions exceeding their guaranteed 
numbers. The total number of entries with less than guarantees for that division + 105 
divided by the total number of items over the guarantees in each division equals ENF 
(equalizing numerical factor). ENF x the number of items over the guarantees + the 
guaranteed number equals the total number of sale items in each division. If a tie should 
arise, it will be at the auction committee’s discretion to break. 
B. Limited Sale Rule: If limited sale rule is put in effect, those exhibits with least desirable 
quality in each division will not be eligible for sale as determined by the show judge. It 
may be necessary to do a sale order to determine least desirable animals when there are 
classes in the division. Exhibitors owning no-sale items will remove them from the BRC 
by 6:00 p.m. Thursday. Failure to remove no-sale items as specified will forfeit the 
exhibitor’s eligibility in the fair the following year. 
C. The Youth Auction sale order will rotate according to division each year with the last sale 
division in a preceding year to sell first the following year. The Youth Auction will sell in 
an ascending placing order. All of the projects that received placing ribbons will sell first 
in their division. Once all exhibits that received ribbons have sold then the remaining 
exhibits will sell in the order they placed.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

From the way I'm reading it, it sounds like the judge made the decision on your daughter's goat.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

That's what it sounds like to me. Just because she was middle weight and some were in light weight that's not really what they go off of. It's what he has in his mind of what is the better goat. 
My brother had a freak steer that would just keep shooting up and never really fill out. He was in heavy weight and actually weighed as much as the limit was but he got pulled from the sale. It sucks I'm not saying it doesn't. 
What I would do is ask him why he made that decision. Not in a mean way just for learning reasons. Also when I went to the fair a month back they had a few goats that didn't make weight and the kids had for sale signs put up. So don't give up there will be buyers there so have her do her best to sell him


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## jcarr492 (May 3, 2011)

We had to pick him up today from the holding pens before 6pm. Any no sales left after 6pm today, will be ineligible to show and sell next year. I've never seen signs put up at our fair selling animals that were cut. So not sure she can do that. Guess we'll take him to auction nearby. One thing we couldn't understand was, why cut one goat, when there were 44 rabbits? Why not cut a few rabbits? Not just me wondering that, but nearly everyone that has talked to us is wondering that too. Politics. And I won't complain about it, because in our small county..it will put a black mark on my kids for future shows/sales. Definitely a learning experience.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, I did the math and equalizing numerical factor is 1 and a fraction. Really they let the fraction sell anyway even though it more than half. The rabbits probably had more in their class the begin with and market pens are traditionally 3 so, they are probably counted differently.


----------

